# What do you like about this board?



## not_ally (Apr 26, 2015)

I like that no matter how messy my life is in other ways, I come here and it is peaceful and soapy.

I  like that people are so generous about offering advice, even if they  are doing it for a living and don't have to help us that are not.

I  like that I feel as if I have come to know some of you, a little bit, and look  forward to coming here several times a day to see what is on your minds.

I  like that I can ask a weird-ass science question that I don't even know  how to phrase and someone like DeeAnna will take a long, thoughtful,  considered bat at it.  

I like the other newbies, who make me feel at home and as if I am not alone in seeking answers.  

I like to see the pictures of beautiful soaps that I hope will be good enough to make some day.

I like (so much) that some of you are funny and make me laugh, I need that right now.

I kind of love the mods, who work so hard behind the scenes making this  an easy place to be.  Especially some of them because they are  especially good and kind for no reason whatsoever (OK, I admit, it is  Irish Lass, she is sort of a secular soapy saint in a good, fun  non-religous way.)


----------



## Susie (Apr 26, 2015)

The people on this forum make this forum.  

I LOVE that we can disagree on subjects and still like one another and learn from one another.  It just makes all the difference.  

I love the fact that every day I can come on here and learn something new.  And that if I ask nicely, DeeAnna will come explain the science and math stuff so I can grasp it.  Not that I don't learn stuff from other people, I do, and we have new sciencey folks that bring MORE NEW INFO to the table!!!!!  YAY!!!!

I love our forum admin and mods who keep the SPAM out and keep everyone playing nicely!

I like helping new folks get those first batches of soap made, so I know we have new soapy addicts.

This is my soaping "home", and you all are my soaping "family".  I don't know any better way of describing it than that.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 26, 2015)

"This is my soaping "home", and you all are my soaping "family".  I don't know any better way of describing it than that."  

Me too.  That being said, I want to know how your move is going, please let us know, even if paranthetically in another thread. 

That post was really happy making, I want to know how it progresses and ends up    Burdens as well as blessings in family, I'm afraid!


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 26, 2015)

^^^Pretty much all of the above. This forum is my sanctuary from my stressful job, two crazy toddlers, and the burdens of my life. Soaping and furthermore all of you are my peace and inspiration. I am grateful for all of you and how much I learn here every single day.


----------



## Jstar (Apr 26, 2015)

The people and all the above. This is my place of rest, and I can't wait to come here everyday to see what all my fellow crazy soapy buddies are doing. 

No matter how bad or stressful of a day I have had, I know when I finally get here, that all of the roughness will drain away and I can rest, relax, and laugh 

I lubs my soapy family!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 26, 2015)

Added to all of the above, this is the only place in my life I can talk with people that share my passion for all things soapy. Everyone here understands the pitfalls and successes of soap making so I don't feel quite alone in my endeavors.

This is truly a big, happy soaping family!


----------



## Susie (Apr 27, 2015)

not_ally said:


> "This is my soaping "home", and you all are my soaping "family".  I don't know any better way of describing it than that."
> 
> Me too.  That being said, I want to know how your move is going, please let us know, even if paranthetically in another thread.
> 
> That post was really happy making, I want to know how it progresses and ends up    Burdens as well as blessings in family, I'm afraid!



I have obligations that keep me here until mid June, so I am going to move somewhere in June.  Not quite sure on dates yet.  I have to be sure the kids are free for a quickie wedding somewhere in there.


----------



## ngian (Apr 27, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I  like that people are so generous about offering advice...



That is for me the major ingredient that I like most in this soapy forum! Thanks to everyone that contributes on advising, scientific explanations and very interesting topics of discussions. All these for me produce a great amount of bubbles in my mind!


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 27, 2015)

All of the above! I've been on many soaping boards over the years, but this one feels the most like 'home' to me.

-I love the membership and the friendly, sharing atmosphere we have here. Even when we disagree (which is to be naturally expected among any group), it is done more often than not in a respectful manner. 

-I love that more and more scientific-minded folks have been joining our ranks lately, and I love all the in-depth, science-y discussions between the more technical of our members, even though most of them go way over my head. Still, I'm always going back to re-read them over and over again in the hopes that they'll 'click' (and some actually do.....eventually!) I've especially learned so much from DeeAnna that I have a special dossier of sorts that includes all of the soapy wisdom I've gleaned from her to date. 

-I love that more and more men-folk have joined our ranks and are branching out to make soap of all sorts, as well as other B&B goodies. Yay dudes!

-I love that we have a beginners section where those new to the craft won't feel intimidated and can feel safe and comfortable asking for advice.

-I love the patience and helpful generosity exhibited by our membership towards beginners and old-timers alike. 

-I love each one of my fellow modmins and appreciate their dedication, wisdom, intuition, and quirky sense of humor that is always able to put a smile on my face. The banter between Hazel and Relle especially has me in stiches many times.

-Speaking of senses of humor, I really love the thread the good Gent started about thread titles and his strange mind. Reading through the new entries has never ceased to give me the pleasure of many a belly laugh. If you ask me, we all need to laugh hard _at least_ once a day, and that thread is a good source to get the ball rolling everyday.


IrishLass


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Apr 27, 2015)

There is so much that I love about this board.

I love the sense of comraderie I get from talking with other soapers. In real life I am very introverted and socially awkward but here I feel like I belong.

I love how accepting the long time posters are of new members and how willing they are to help people learn. 

I love when posters put up pics of their newest soaps. Not only do I enjoy seeing the work of other soapers, I enjoy reading all the positive feedback.

I love how every poster is treated with respect. Even when people disagree on this board it is done in a civil manner. I think this is encouraging to people who normally may be hesitant to participate.   

I love how far other posters will go to help. I've seen people ask questions and been amazed at how some posters actually go research to find the answer just because they are awesome like that. 

I love when our chemists contribute to discussions. I have to admit that chemistry usually seems so overwhelmingly complicated to me (failed it in high school). I really appreciate when someone can break down the information in a way that I can understand.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 27, 2015)

Susie, so glad to hear that things are moving apace.  Yours is a great story, a lovely heartening one.  

LCW, of course you fit in really well with the rest of us, we are all just a bunch of nerdy soap geeks.  It is a good thing we have each other, IRL I am used to eyes starting to glaze w/in 30 secs of my starting out on a fascinating - to me  - soapy topic.

IL, I love that the guys are on the board too, I think they bring something to the table that is different and good.

All the scientific/chemistry types *are* great.  Much of it is over my head, but I know if I asked they would do their best to explain in a really clear, non-sciency way.   EG, blonds and brunettes at a lye party, I kind of got the concept after that 

I love the Gent's strange mind and his thread too.  Definitely good for a smile every day.  Although it makes me envious of how witty some of you are!


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 27, 2015)

I love that we have all of these wonderful folks with diverse viewpoints that come together to share their knowledge. Every day I come here, I get to be inspired, learn something, laugh, and feel like I might be able to help someone else (on the easy questions). What's not to like? It's like a 24/7 soaping Oprah show. 

It's an assemblage of awesome!


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 27, 2015)

I too consider this my soapy home.  I've belonged to a couple other forums but this is my go to for everything now.  

We certainly have a great mix of folks who all get along for the most part.  Even if folks disagree, it's generally kept low key.

The guys add quite a bit to the comical relief to the forum as well as the necessary balance. IL has quite the sense of humor as well which is very enlightening.

The scientific folks have helped to make clear what was really muddy on many things.

I have learned so much and there are  so many talented soap makers in one place.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 27, 2015)

I wanted to add that I really, really like the 'like' button here, too. So many times I have found myself so bogged down with the busyness of the day that I'm not able to respond as thoroughly to someone's post as I would like, but the like button gives me the opportunity to be able to at least acknowledge their post.


IrishLass


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 27, 2015)

I wish I could like on my phone app cause I agree ^^^!!!


----------



## Sonya-m (May 2, 2015)

All of the above!!

So many people so willing to offer excellent advice. 

I know there are other soap forums but I'd feel like I was cheating on SMF if I went there!!

Love that if I make a mistake people will tell me without making me feel stupid and will then tell me the correct way to do it. 

And totally agree about having other soap fanatics that just get it!


----------



## LBussy (May 2, 2015)

Group hug y'all!


----------



## Sonya-m (May 2, 2015)

LBussy said:


> Group hug y'all!




Love it!!


----------



## jules92207 (May 2, 2015)

^^^That was awesome!!! Lol!


----------



## Obsidian (May 2, 2015)

This is by far the most mature, polite forum I've ever been to. Even when people have different opinions, its discussed in a productive way. Thats really rare online, I wish more forums where like this.

All the info and great members who are willing to share their experience and time. I've seen so many people share their favorite recipes without worrying about it being stolen and marketed, that still blows me away. Even with different sellers, there isn't competition or any "my soap is better then yours" going on.
Of course all the beautiful soap is great, lots of inspiration to step outside my comfort zone and really challenge myself. You are all great, from out veteran members down to our newbies who we can pass our knowledge onto.


----------



## lenarenee (May 2, 2015)

Wish I had something new to add to this list. After reading all of the posts I think it can pretty much all be summed up with one word: respect.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (May 2, 2015)

I'm pretty brand new to the forum and I do not have an awful lot of posting time, but I like that I can read through very old posts and newer posts and learn lots and lots of stuff! 

I like that there is no snark here, and everyone is respectful to one another.

I like that this place is an outlet to my addiction, because I really can drive my people crazy talking about soap and etc., and I have some awesomely supportive people surrounding me. 

Because I really do kind of see it as an addiction, I also too like to see the new converts come along. Teehee. I feel a bit evil saying it--It's like saying.."Come to the Dark Side--We Have Cookies". I addicted my daughter, my niece, my nephew by 1/2, and working on a friend. Not sure how many
may show up on the boards, but I am surely working on the Great Expansion.

TEG's Titles thread is too funny, and one day I might even feel comfortable enough to tell you guys how I REALLY know my CP soap is ready.


----------



## not_ally (May 2, 2015)

Ok, Pryncess, you are going to have to spill, that last sentence begs for it!

Another thing:  I like the fact that although there are clearly commercial sponsors here, I have never felt limited about being honest in my opinion about any given product.  There are boards sponsored by single companies, there is much more pressure to self-censor on those w/r/t products from those companies, or to recommend products from others.

I like the fact that when a post gets overheated - even if I am one of the hotheads - it ruthlessly gets shut down.  It is better for me not to overthink silly things.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (May 5, 2015)

Ahhh,  one of these days.  .


----------



## nebetmiw (May 12, 2015)

I have been here for a few years. But I always love reading this forum . Sometimes I am gone for months at a time but I always come back. My soaping has never been complex. I'm a KISS person. But I love to read about those here pushing the bar. I still learn something or relearn. Even us older soapers need help once in awhile too. We can always find it here.


----------



## Saponista (May 13, 2015)

This board contains such a wealth of useful, well explained information. It's so incredibly useful. There is an answer to pretty much any question or problem you are having if you only take the time to search. And there are so many knowledgable helpful people  on here who are more than willing to offer guidance and advice to those who are less experienced than themselves. It is a wonderful community and it has helped me find people to share my soap obsession with, who don't think I'm weird when I get excited about new equipment and ingredients! Thank you everyone for being a part of this community.


----------



## Sonya-m (May 23, 2015)

Coming back to post again in here. Having recently joined a FB soaping page and seeing a high number of rude, snotty comments I just wanted to say how lucky I feel to be a member here. The FB page seems full of 'expert know it alls' who just like to make beginners feel stupid or that like to argue amongst themselves!!

In the week I've been there I've seen 2 people say they're leaving because of it. Extrapolated to 6 months (how long I've been in here) that's about 50 unhappy folk!! 

Think I'll stick to here!!


----------



## LBussy (May 23, 2015)

There's something about this place that makes me more carefully consider my words. Don't know what it is but I can use some of it at work!


----------



## Saponista (May 23, 2015)

I have noticed that too, Facebook frightens me and I am wary to write anything in case I get jumped on. On here I feel more confident about posting and know that if I say something wrong I will be politely corrected rather than abused and ridiculed so I am more willing to put myself out there.


----------



## traderbren (May 23, 2015)

Totally new person opinion here, but I'm always wary of forums after being part of one that had many competitive mothers on it:
I'm pleasantly surprised at the general attitude of this one. There are a few threads that have made me concerned, but they straighten themselves out (sometimes by mod) very quickly, and I'm impressed. I appreciate that as a newbie, it's not clique-y.


----------



## barndive (Jun 1, 2015)

The people here are knowledgeable about lots of things, and they're willing to listen and be heard.


----------

